# Help with Nutgrass in St Aug



## rbljack (Apr 8, 2018)

What would be your preferred herbicide to treat for Nutgrass in the summer (plus 90 degree daytime temps, but 80's in the early morning) on a St Augustine lawn, with some Bermuda mixed in. The St Aug is more sensitive to herbicides, so need to be careful to not kill it.

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Certainty or Sedgehammer applied broadcast with a non ionic surfactant is is non damaging as it gets.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I bought the single packet of sedgehammer and applied it last Monday, mowed lawn on Friday, today still not 1 piece of nutsedge has popped back up.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Be careful with those temperatures. There were some people saying, can't remember what thread, that you needed to have a good week of weather temps to not burn St Augustine.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sedgehammer and Certainty are pretty safe even in the heat. The ones you do not want to be applying to St Augustine in hot weather include Trimec, Dismiss, or Speedzone.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Halosulfuron-methyl (Sedgehammer) is your best option if you must spray. In my experience, it might slightly yellow st. aug in 95+ degree temperatures, but the grass will recover. As greendoc said, don't apply something like dismiss with sulfentrazone, as it will burn for sure.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I've used sedgehammer in those temps with no issues, I like to spray it in the evening when the temps are going down.


----------



## rbljack (Apr 8, 2018)

Gotcha...thanks yall. I have certainty, so will try that, and will NOT use the blindside. If memory serves correct, BL has Sulfentrazone, plus another chemical.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Blindside is Sulfentrazone+Metsulfuron Methyl. Ok for use in winter and spring. Not a combination I would apply in 90 degree weather.


----------

